# MT 1/10 wheel adapters?



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

I read about these adapters on this forum, at least I'm pretty sure. Google isn't helping and I can't seem to find the thread with a link.

Can anyone tell me where/if I can find 1/10 wheel adapters for the Mini-T?

Thanks


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

You might have read about them for an RC18T which has the same front and back wheels.

The adapters are for 1/10th scall touring car wheels that use a 12MM hex drive. There are many companies making these, 3racing, Country Allow Works (CAW), and Trinity (and I think at least one more manufacturer). You can find the Trinity ones listed on Tower hobbies.

I don't think anyone makes such adapters for the Mini-T because the Mini-T uses bearings in the front wheels.


----------



## Short Fuse (Feb 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

